# Tversity 1.8



## mreaves53 (Oct 25, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can down load the free version of Tversty 1.8?

Thanks,


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Version 1.9 is the latest - download here:

http://tversity.com/download

The release notes on 1.9 and previous versions is here:

http://tversity.com/support/releasenotes/

I don't see any place on their site to get the previous versions.


----------



## mreaves53 (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info.

I believe that 1.9 will not work with Directv. My understanding is that that latest version that works is 1.8.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

mreaves53 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I believe that 1.9 will not work with Directv. My understanding is that that latest version that works is 1.8.


I'm running 1.9.3 here right now....and its working fine.

I think 1.9.2 had some issues.

If you want to PM me with your e-mail address...I can send you v1.8 if you'd prefer.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Enjoy - http://www.videohelp.com/tools/TVersity/old-versions#download


----------

